# Auto shift coming as an option to all vehicles with FSD



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416951898049896450


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416951898049896450


One can only imagine the fun if AutoShift works as well as AutoPark.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Options are always good. Not forced on anyone, just an option.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gotta pile on the features to draw people into $199/month somehow


----------

